# Lens Grip Repair



## Battou (Feb 22, 2009)

from this thread

I opted to do this as an image, I felt it would be easier to distribute this way. If it's too big for the forum lemme know, I do have a smaller one but it's difficult to read without viewing the 1310x3968 full sized one.






Bigger Here

*EDIT*

Crap, I misspelled seam, as well as a couple other errors.


----------

